# What should I expect after a Modified Continental Clip



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Right now Babykins is incredibly furry - I've let her fur grow all winter and it's long. Tomorrow she goes to the groomers and I've decided to have her clipped in a Modified Continental (MC)- no rosettes.

She's never had her legs or back end shaved close so I'm wondering what to expect - is she going to behave funny because she feels weird/naked?

Also we're having crazy weather - who isn't right now, with wild swings from weird record breaking highs of summer temperature to swings back to cold and maybe even a threat of snow for a day.

I'm not sure if I'm going to like her in the MC or not so my plan is to either grow her back into the lamb cut (my favorite) or a Miami for the summer. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, she will probably think it's kind of weird. Although boys seem more surprised by the sudden breeze back there than girls do, hehehe.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girl Sage did not mine at all, only I brush her every day, which she also does not mind


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't wait to see the pictures! Since we keep Buck in his same old, same old, I really enjoy seeing the fancy clips. The Continental is such an iconic silhouette.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly has been in her current clip for a couple of years now, but I do remember her reaction to having her butt bare ...........it was summer and she kept looking over her shoulder at her butt with the funniest expression.........we went bare gradually....from a wooly mammoth, to a Scandinavian, to Bare A%@ hahaha! 
I love fluff so our 'modified conti' is where we will probably stay!:cute:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures! Since we keep Buck in his same old, same old, I really enjoy seeing the fancy clips. The Continental is such an iconic silhouette.


I always thought I'd keep her in the lamb clip but just once I thought why not have some fun, it's only fur and it will grow. And you're right, it is such an iconic silhouette. 

I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly has been in her current clip for a couple of years now, but I do remember her reaction to having her butt bare ...........it was summer and she kept looking over her shoulder at her butt with the funniest expression.........we went bare gradually....from a wooly mammoth, to a Scandinavian, to Bare A%@ hahaha!
> I love fluff so our 'modified conti' is where we will probably stay!:cute:


Molly is adorable - and wow look at her with all that fur. Molly has definitely been an influence in this decision.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Do take care. Some tend to go a little feral in a MC.
Maybe go and take it out on a Cane Corso...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> Do take care. Some tend to go a little feral in a MC.
> Maybe go and take it out on a Cane Corso...


Haha. I've been told that there's a cane corso in my next obedience class. Maybe I should be worried with my new little lion.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah the continental...Khaleesi has been in hers since she turned 8 months, I thought maybe I would try something else before the continental but as luck (the bad kind) would have it the continental kinda had to happen. Khaleesi was being groomed and something spooked her outside the shop window one day and she took off in a blind panic faster than I could react even though I was less than 3 feet away (she was a VERY skittish puppy I purchased from her breeder @ 6 months old) and took off the table so hard she tipped it onto herself and impaled her foot with the leg of the table (it was just as bad as it sounds but extremely lucky there was no permanent damage  She needed several stitches and part of the foot shaved I didn't want to put her through weekly bathing or as much daily brushing as she was through coat change so I gave her the first steps to her continental, no rosettes. lol it looked awful but she was thankful for shorter brushing sessions with less hair. Once she recovered I began to adjust it, it was my first time doing a continental so as you can see from her photos there was a real learning curve until I got it right... She seemed to love her naked butt though she was suddenly running faster and more outgoing. 

This is the progression of her continental...1st photo is her puppy clip, the 2nd her hasty shave after surgery, 3rd jacket too far back to balance her profile and jacket on front legs too low, 4th jacket much tooo full, 5th as close to a very nice continental she will get from me!

You can expect POSSIBLY a dog that may itch a bit after if the skin is sensitive or a groomer uses a #30 or 40# right off I think you should ALWAYS start with a #10 or 15# as the first shave you never know how your poodles skin will react and those blades are less likely to cause irritation hopefully your groomer will not go over the area more than once or possibly twice and irritate the skin (I usually shave the pattern out on a poodle first and then bath w a moisturizing shampoo especially with what I call "My first time nakey/partially nakey" clips LOL aka anything I have to use a 10 or shorter on the body), some poodles do some licking because its a strange feeling of skin there and not hair, most poodles are fine but a very few get chilled (rare most poodles don't even notice any real chill). A conti is nice for seeing your spoos great profile much like watching a well muscled horse move, they look so elegant and athletic. We want to see photos when you get it done!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Khaleesiandthepoms, thank you, that was very informative and helpful. I appreciate the details and the photos. I'm also glad one of the photos shows Khaleesi's hind quarters with a little more fur as I presume it's probably a few weeks since her last grooming. I was worried it would look add if it wasn't closely shaven but now I see it looks good too. So since it's still a little colder here AND this is her first time I will make it very clear to the groomer not to go too short when she shaves. I'm also hoping the groomer does a crude shave before the bath so there is less fur to blow dry afterwards - Babykins detests that blow drying step.

You're so lucky that Khaleesi's foot is fine after that accident- I do see the pink bandage.

Photos to follow after the clipping.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

*Babykins in her Modified Continental*

We did it, or rather the groomer did it. Here's a picture of the groomer with Babykins. The owner took photos to post on his website.

First I was afraid that Babykins would feel too cold or weird so I asked that she go a little longer in the areas which are normally trimmed close. 

Second, Babykins has incredibly thick fur and I had grown it quite long during the winter months and I decided that I was tired of spending so much time combing it through when it was so deep - so I asked that the jacket not be too long.

Which means we don't have the big contrast between shaved areas and big fluffy jacket that you see on dogs in conformation competition.

Everyone who has seen her loves it and I do think she looks really cute. But I'm already thinking about what to do next. haha

And it's shocking how skinny she really is under all that fur.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautifullllll!!! Isn't the best part the break from brushing so much coat? I love the look and I can easily tell the jacket from the rest of the body


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Beautifullllll!!! Isn't the best part the break from brushing so much coat? I love the look and I can easily tell the jacket from the rest of the body


Yes, sometimes I think we both need a break. My previous tpoo didn't have so many hair follicles - Babykins coat is the thickest I've seen of all the poodle's I've met. I'm thankful that her hair doesn't mat easily so when it's shorter it's easy to maintain.

Thanks.


----------

